# This rookie is loving it



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Well for my fourth time flatheading ever I am not doing to bad at all. It is about time that something pans out, but I sure wish it could of been better. I finally found someone dumb enough to go out with me, and of course he was the other whipping boy of the family, my uncle Mike(OGF Wrinklepig). 
We started off the night with far smaller bait than I wanted to, but it was the best I could do so I went with it. Finally I was going to have the chance to set out more than just two lines!!!! So Mike and I went to the flooded lake and started seting out our baits. Man it easier to do this stuff with two guys. 
So the short and skinny of it was that Mike got an 8 something channel cat on out biggest bait at about 4:30 I think and then I hit a 39lb Flathead at 5:45 this morning.
Now I cant wait to get out again. This stuff is just fun!
The digital batteries went dead as soon a I tried to use the camera, never fails. So I will have to wait on my film to get done and scan a picture in.

Thanks again Wrinklepig!

Rob


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Number two in the flathead rulebook: Take spare EVERYTHING.   
You'll never need it if you have it.   
Great job on the flatheads.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds great, can't wait to see the picture.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you'd better be careful.sounds like it won't be long till you'll be needing therapy for your new addiction if you keep catchin' those bigguns  
if you can tear yourself away from those shovelheads for a day,how about tuesday,for some hoover "dishrags"   
let me know if you can make it .if not,we can do wednesday.


----------



## wrinklepig (Jun 11, 2004)

Yes he has found someone dumb enough to go with him.. I'm wrinklepig
(uncle mike).. Believe it or not , he knew what he was doing or I just don't know anything !! i had agreat time out there JC and can't wait till the next time and i'll bring the camera and batteries!!! and some warm clothing !! 
It was a blast and thanks again there JUSTCRAZY !! Hope to meet the rest of his and Crappiebub's friends from OGF , sounds like you all have a great time out getting the lines wet !! See You Soon!! wrinklepig!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Very impressive 'Bub Jr.  DA KING !!!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

This is off of my regular camera, since the digital was dead


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Got to love that dog licking it !!!
That would make a good contest for a caption !


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here, you can see the tonge action better here.......


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice doggie!!..and yes..nice fish too..


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Like dad and I have said in other post, Woody has a new nick-name and it is FISHLICKER! Since he will only be two in a couple of day, this year has been his first real experience with fishing. He is nice and calm like he should be, right up to the point of the bait clickers going off, or he sees you get excited to pull a fish in over the side of the boat. Then all my training goes out the door and he become Fishlicker and has to be pushed out of the way. The funny thing was the first flathead I pulled up to shore was 48lb, he did more than a double take on that one before approaching it.


----------



## wrinklepig (Jun 11, 2004)

That Was Funny .. He Just Wanted To Lick.. Must Taste Like Chicken?? Who Knows About "the Fish Licker".. Good Pic's Jc..


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

One of my friends at Piedmont had a dog that went nuts when a clicker went off. The best bite alarm we ever saw 

If we could have kept him from barking at all the critters he would have been a perfect addition to our fishing gear!


----------

